
Smoking and caffeine consumption: a genetic analysis of their association - ScienceHacker
https://meta.science/paper/27027469_smoking_and_caffeine_consumption_a_genetic_analysis_of_their_association
======
sixstringtheory
Genetically, people predisposed to stimulant addiction tend to like coffee and
cigarettes.

Also, the collection of vignettes by Jim Jarmusch, my favorite being the one
with the RZA, the GZA and Bill Murray:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=H6EZkIaJcCI](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=H6EZkIaJcCI)

